# Model Session - Sarah Ann - Winter *C & C Requested*



## Iron Flatline (Feb 21, 2010)

Some shots from a recent afternoon in the forest between Berlin and Potsdam, and at the shore of Lake Wannsee... The idea was a gentle winter shoot, something different than the harsh studio work with the octopus and fishes.

I'm putting up a lot of images and invite comments please. Emphasis on posing and composition is preferred. I'm not convinced any of these really work, but I am finding that there are different constituencies... models, photographers, and innocent bystanders each prefer different kinds of images. 

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.






10.






11.






12.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 21, 2010)

I find the background does not work with the model ... #7&8 are better.

Too much distraction.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 21, 2010)

Found a processing I like, here applied to a series of beauty shots taken laying down in the snow:

1.





2.





3.


----------



## pcacj (Feb 21, 2010)

Strictly visual opinion here as an admirer of photography...

Photo 1 could be cropped to include only the model and the tree that is almost in focus.

Photo 2  is a nice tight close-up but the fingers covering her lips really bothered me.  I understand the look that you were going for but her lips are one of her strongest features.  Maybe one finger on the bottom lip?

Photo 3 is a very nice and clean photo with symmetry and balance, yet it is hard to find an emotional connection.  I like it but am not compelled to keep looking at it.

Photo 4 is great.  It speaks to me.  I would consider cropping some of the right edge out...too much woods that don't add to the photo.

Photo 5 doesn't do much for me.  I would be trying to crop out everything except her upper torso and head, but her eyes are not visible so that might not work for me either.

Photo 6 is a really good shot of the model.  The background does nothing for me.  Crop most of the left side and keep only what you need on the right to make it work?

Photo 7 is my favorite because her right hand adds a dimension that gives motion and life to the pic.  The plant that she is holding to her chin is a bit large and obscures too much of her chin but I still like the overall feel.

Photo 8 is also nice.  Better than 7 in that her face is not hidden by the plant but not as much movement in the photo.

Photo 9 the pose looks too awkward.  I like the fact that you were trying to get more varying body position but it doesn't look comfortable and natural.  I also would have removed the bra for an open shirt shot unless the bra added something significant (such as a very lacy, sexy bra).  The nipple would not need to be visible, plus it would actually catapult the shot into a different mind-set which I don't think you were aiming for.

Photo 10 - same as 9

Photo 11 & 12  look much more natural.  Still would lose the bra.

Beauty shots 1 & 2 are nice but that thing in her hair is not doing anything for me.  Is she lying on the snow?  She is very tough and cooperative.  Great model.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank you very much for all the time and detail put into your post, I greatly appreciate it. I also like a lot of what you wrote, and will try some of that out. 

Yes, she is laying in the snow... her idea, actually. There seems to be some kind of competition going on between models on Model Mayhem as to who can do the most obscure beauty shot laying down in uncomfortable stuff... one girl was laying in mulch, but as a blond the contrast worked quite well.


----------



## gopal (Feb 21, 2010)

sarah is a very bold model.....i feel she understands how and where to handle the situation.....

since all shots are taken on snow, they are more thematic pictures...
there are more gains than losses under the situations u shot the portfolio, including the beauty shots....they are fabulous because of her enchanting white skin on the super-white-snow.
excellent series.


----------

